
Visualizing Changes to Rail Services - fanf2
https://chriszetter.com/blog/2018/05/11/visualizing-changes-to-rail-services/
======
lunchladydoris
Thanks for this! I was just trying to figure out how my regular trains will
change and this tool helped a lot.

~~~
joefarish
Agreed, just tried it and it's super useful. Most useful UK train site since
[http://traintimes.org.uk](http://traintimes.org.uk) was created!

~~~
martinald
www.realtimetrains.co.uk is awesome also.

------
grahamm
Very useful app. I have posted it in the KBW rail user group Facebook page for
others to enjoy (and weep at).

------
crottypeter
This is brilliant.

Very useful and quick. especially when i want to look at a couple of options.

